# What's In Your Wallet -- I Mean On Your Desktop?



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I was playing around at work last week changing my background/desktop/wallpaper on the work computer and it occurred to me that most of those who post here probably use their own work as their backgrounds. I uploaded most of mine from the last year or two and I am curious what everyone else uses. These have gone from Jpeg to Bitmap back to Jpeg and I had some upload isues today so had to compress a bit more than I liked, but here are the some of the ones I pulled off my work computer:















[Click pictures for larger version.]

These in full-size and the others I pulled off the office machine are all in a gallery here. These were all sized for a corporate 1024x768 desktop (centered), although at home I have a higher resolution monitor -- and shamefully use a Windows standard background. They are also shamelessy recycled and you have likely seen all of them before.

What are you using?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know if I can post mine. I mean, they aren't mine, they are off of Jose Wejebe's website. One is Jose with a huge tuna, and one with a bone fish. Good grief, that sounds bad!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I don't know if I can post mine. I mean, they aren't mine, they are off of Jose Wejebe's website. One is Jose with a huge tuna, and one with a bone fish. Good grief, that sounds bad!


 :rotfl::rotfl:Now that's funny!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my desktop wallpaper is a picture of stonehenge.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

For a while I used pics of my house before remodeling.

Right now I have a pod of tailing reds that I lifted off TKF (shhhh, dont tell) since my pod pic didnt turn out well, lol.

I often use storms and clouds that I shot. 

I will include one reduced size favorite here, St Charles Bay from a kayak in the middle of the bay.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> my desktop wallpaper is a picture of stonehenge.


 That sounds nice -- did you take it?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> For a while I used pics of my house before remodeling.
> 
> I will include one reduced size favorite here, St Charles Bay from a kayak in the middle of the bay.


 Nice shot - I really like the cloud reflections.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

A lot are my own pics, Charles ... I mean a lot ... my background changes every 15 minutes. I think a majority are from the past 3 years and a many of those are of my wife fishing. Seeing her always makes my day brighter. 

First time I've put this one up ... Bay Gal on the Little Sustitna River, Alaska, 2004.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> First time I've put this one up ... Bay Gal on the Little Sustitna River, Alaska, 2004.


 That's a nice shot.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

here is mine, it is what I took from Trinity Bay earlier this year. Of course I have it in full resolution on my desktop.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

agteacher said:


> here is mine, it is what I took from Trinity Bay earlier this year. Of course I have it in full resolution on my desktop.


 Nice shot -- thanks.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

My Daughter changes ours regularly. Here are a couple she has used recently. Both pics were taken by her.

Pappa and Slinky (rat)
Tree frog


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> My Daughter changes ours regularly. Here are a couple she has used recently. Both pics were taken by her.
> 
> Pappa and Slinky (rat)
> Tree frog


 I am so glad that no one is trying to put a rat on my head! Interesting shots for the computer.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

cool tree frog photo Pod.
This is what is on at work right now. (I've posted before)
Sunset at the windmill on the Double T Ranch (Swampus' ranch).


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> That sounds nice -- did you take it?


neh, i wish. i copied it from somewhere.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter said:


> cool tree frog photo Pod.
> This is what is on at work right now. (I've posted before)
> Sunset at the windmill on the Double T Ranch (Swampus' ranch).


 Nothing wrong with a little recycling! It is a great shot.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

here is mine, a native rio grande cut throat on a little stream up by our cabin in colorado. Gotta get up there pretty high for these bad boys. I caught this one just under the continental divide. Beautiful and chunky little suckers. Not too many people ever see these fish....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

deebo said:


> here is mine, a native rio grande cut throat on a little stream up by our cabin in colorado. Gotta get up there pretty high for these bad boys. I caught this one just under the continental divide.


 That a real nice shot -- I like the colors on him.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Just a few of my favorites....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

toyotapilot said:


> Just a few of my favorites....


 Very nice -- thanks.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've got my GBH photo from BBSP here at work. At home, I am "borrowing" a photo I found on the web of a dorado hooked up.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Looks like I need to do some housekeeping...*

Wasn't expecting company...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> I've got my GBH photo from BBSP here at work. At home, I am "borrowing" a photo I found on the web of a dorado hooked up.


 I still like that picture quite a lot.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Wasn't expecting company...


 Looks like it is time to clean up your desktop!:rotfl:

I actually try to keep mine a bit cleared off and will move things around a little to keep them from interfering with my pictures.:spineyes:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I still like that picture quite a lot.


Thank you.


----------

